# What’s a Blucky to do?



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I was given a blucky a few weeks before Halloween last year but never got around to doing anything with it to make it "look" nice.

I, like most people around here, got the idea to fix it up. So I did some searching and found the tutorial by Ghostess on using PVC to make him stand.

Here are a few pictures of him being reworked:



















I redid the skull with an idea I found on Stolloween's website. I'm not much of a sculptor but at least now he has some "features".

I've only gotten him to be taller by about 3" and corpsed the legs and torso. I just used paper towel and tissue mache.




























I haven't actually starting painting him yet. I added a little brown latex paint to the glue I used to keep track of the different layers. He has about 4 layers of mache.

I need to get back and finish him up sometime soon.

That's all for now.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great way to give a blucky some style.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Huge improvement so far, can't wait to see him done!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He has such an evil grin


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks, he's been grinning and standing there like that for almost 2 weeks! I'm sure he wants to get finished as much as I do.

Hopefully soon!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Saaay, that's lookin' pretty darned good!
I like what you did with the mouth.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

looks good so far!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I think he is greatly improved by his extreme makeover.  He's actually looking pretty creepy!


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

1000000000 times better looking than the average blucky. Nice job!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the comments!

I took a closer look at him last night and noticed his feet are actually both the same (2 right feet). I was planning on not using his hands and making my own. Guess I will be making him some new feet as well!


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

I really like the way you gave the face character. The color and texture in the chest also has a vein-like feel to it. I'm not sure I'd cover it up with paint. Looks great!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

All bluckies (of the newest design) have two right feet-- I guess someone got lazy when they were making the molds


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Lookin good! I just love Stolloween's website! Keep up the good work!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

OK ... been a long time since I posted this project so here he is with the drybrush done.



















He is going to be this year's pirate captain. I decided not to get too picky with the detail painting since he will be wearing clothes. His arms were made to move with the ship's wheel prop I animated.

Trying to finish up some last minute things. :googly:

Here is the finished setup: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=372512


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That's amazing! Bluckies are so much fun!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That came out really nice!! I need to do something with my blucky's, but there's not time for that this year. Great job!


----------

